# wounded warriors coming to Rockport to fish...



## rockportfulton (Aug 28, 2012)

"Warrior's Weekend Heroes Cup" is a fishing expedition for war-injured active duty soldiers. SEP 5-7 in Rockport-Fulton. guest war veterans will be greeted at Corpus Christi airport Wednesday afternoon - - escorted bus convoy coming through Portland and Aransas Pass via HWY 35 - -

the convoy is expected in Rockport - Fulton around 4pm Wednesday SEP 5. official greeting at Lighthouse Inn on Fulton Beach Road where the many of the guests are staying.

Heroes Cup is an annual fishing tournament put together by the Warriors Weekend organization.

The tournament launches Friday morning - - weigh-in at Rockport's VFW on Market Street.

If you would like to be a part of this effort by donating time, money, or services, contact: Bubba Casterline, Steering Committee Chairman at [email protected] or 361-205-0993.


----------



## rockportfulton (Aug 28, 2012)

TROOPS arrive today in Rockport & Fulton for fishing tournament. these warriors are active duty combat wounded. motorcycle escort from CC Airport through Portland, Aransas Pass, Rockport . . . welcome headquarters is L I G H T H O U S E I N N on Fulton Beach Road in Rockport (at the Rockport - Fulton border). come out and welcome our troops !! thanks...


----------

